# Cómo conectar convertidor adc0804



## criscob83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quiero conectar un adc0804 que va a recibir señal de un lm35. tengo muy claro a donde van conectadas algunas patas y las salidas, pero hay otras que no se donde conectarlas cs,rd,wr,clkin,clkr, intr entiendo que al vref le tengo que conectar un divisor de voltaje, veo que las patas 7,8 y 10 van a tierra

he encontrado en algunas paginas muchas maneras de conectarlo, pero me confunden, no quiero usar pics ni nada de eso.

me gustaría que me explicaran como conectar las otras patas para que funcione mi termometro digital para hacer que me funcione en 2 display


----------



## Tratante (Dic 30, 2008)

Lo que buscas es usar el ADC0804 en modo free-running, para ello debes conectar las patas 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 y 10 a tierra (-), interconecta las patas 4 y 19 usando una resistencia de unos 10k, coloca un capacitor de 150pf entre la pata 4 y tierra, deja libre la 9.

La salida del adc la decodificas usando el 74185 que convierte de binario a BCD y por ultimo usa un convertidor de BCD a 7-segmentos para cada display.

Saludos !

PD. Por cierto, usando un PIC te quedaria algo mucho mas compacto, solo el lm35 y los display's.


----------



## xdd21 (Jun 22, 2009)

hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, no sabia si habrir un nuevo tema o ponerlo en este, espero haberme decidido correctamente.

estoy haciendo un termometro digital, con el lm35, pic16f84a, adc0804,  74ls47, 3 displays y 3 bc547, para activar los displays mediante el pic,  he armado y probado mediante una practica de un contador la parte del pic conectado al 7447 los transistores y displays y ahora debo agregar el adc, pero tengo dudas de como comnectar y cual es la funcion especifica de las terminales cs,rd,wr,clkin, intr dado que deben ser controladas por el pic, bueno al menos la de cs no se si las demas tambien tenga que controlarlas con el pic, 

Saludos! muy buen foro, es muy util..


----------



## mabauti (Jun 23, 2009)

descargate la hoja de datos del adc, ahi viene como conectar en modo free runing, para que no tengas que usar tantos pines del f84a


----------



## xdd21 (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias por contestar, bueno lo que estube leyendo al conectarlo en modo free running el adc se la pasa convirtiendo todo el tiempo, entonces mi pregunta es: ¿solo controlaria con el pic el CS para encenderlo y apagarlo? dandole el tiempo necesario para que realice la convercion o puedo tambien usar el INTR para saber cuando el adc termino la convercion o no?


----------



## donsh (Mar 18, 2011)

disculpa me podrias pasar el diagrama de coneccion porfavor lo que pasa es que io tengo un proyecto parecido i no tengo idea de como usar los ADC


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola donsh

Creo que no responderán, analiza las hojas de datos que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Eduardo Mota (Mar 30, 2013)

buenas a todos, queria saber sobre como calibrar el adc0804 para que cada 10mv de entrada del lm35, se encienda en binario los leds, para despues codificarlo con un PIC16F84A

gracias a ustedes


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 30, 2013)

El ADC no se calibra, solo tienes que aplicar el valor Vref deseado, luego ese valor se dividira entre 255, asi que si quieres 10mV por cada aumento de un bit, entoncen tienes que tener un Vref = 10mV * 255 = 2.55V, el cual puedes lograr con un integrado especifico o un simple divisor de voltaje


----------



## Eduardo Mota (Abr 2, 2013)

bueno, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ericksm (May 7, 2013)

Para 10mV, es complicado pero si se puede, algo que no entiendo es del Vcc
Vcc = Vref segun veo el datasheet
Pin9 Vref/2 
es decir para 10mV ,el pin9 debe estar a 256*10mv/2 = 2.56/2 = 1.28V
y Vcc = Vref = 2.56V
pero los valores logicos de los pines de salida se vuelven locos, lo probe con leds y parecia un dimmer todos a la vez
Funciona pero con Vcc = 5V 
teoricamente no esta bien diseñado pero funciona (con pequeños errores)


----------



## R-Mario (May 7, 2013)

No amigo, una cosa es VCC y otra Vref, Vcc debe ser forzosamente 5V, y Vref puede variar desde 0 hasta 5V como maximo, luego el voltaje que le pongas en Vref sera dividido entre 255, si quieres tener 1 bit por cada 10mV osea por cada grado centigrado, entonces necesitas poner en Vref un voltaje de 2.56V que al dividirlos entre 256 pasos (resolucion del ADC 8Bits) entonces obtienes 10mV


----------



## ericksm (May 7, 2013)

Tambien te puedo informar que no hay Vref en el adc0804, solo Vref/2 y el 2.56v que mencionas debe ser 2.56/2 = 1.28V en el pin 9 del integrado.

Sobre el Vcc, me parece que si esta unido al Vref del integrado para hacer la conversion
De lo contrario no pondrian este circuito para hacer el test en el datasheet







Podemos ver el 5.12V en Vcc o pin 20 y en el pin 9, la mitad, 2.56V para trabajar a 20mV por bit exactamente
es decir 256*20mV = 5.12V a plena escala 

Pero esto se complica para la resolucion de 10mV, como mencione, tambien se puede pero con cierto error ya que esta unido el Vref al Vcc.

salu2


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2013)

Hola

Para sus experimentos, creen que les sirva el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta ??
Fue desarrollado con el simulador ISIS de Proteus y está contenido en el .ZIP adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## OliMarch (Oct 10, 2015)

Esto utiliza algun tipo de PIC o microcontrolador?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola OliMarch

No, no utiliza ningún PIC o microcontrolador según se ve en los circuitos adjuntos que se miran en los documentos adjuntos en el mensaje *#14*.

El ADC0804 requiere de las señales que son proporcionadas con los botones, en este caso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## OliMarch (Oct 10, 2015)

Agradezco tu respuesta eso veía al darme cuenta que subiste el diseño....pero una conslta puedo utilizar TTL en lugar de CMOS?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola OliMarch

Claro que sí puedes utilizar IC’s de la familia TTL en lugar de los CMOS que aparecen en el circuito que se mira en el mensaje *#14.*

Pero Tendrás que hacer algunas modificaciones al circuito. A menos que encuentres reemplazos con la misma función que los CMOS.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## OliMarch (Oct 13, 2015)

Agradezco me respondas la única compuerta que sustituí a TTL fue el comparador puesto que es la que no encontraba en mi país, pero lo que no entiendo es porque la patilla (5) del ADC0804 posee una entrada que dice INTR que le pusiste... Agradecería aclareces mi duda ....Feliz Tarde


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola OliMarch

El PIN 5 Del ADC0804 no se utiliza en el circuito del mensaje *#14*. y no es entrada sino salida.

En La Página 18, Sección nombrada: Functional Description, Párrafo 2.0 FUNCTIONAL DESCRIPTION y la Figura 4 en la página 19 explican como funciona esa salida y las entradas CS WR RD negadas.

Estudia las hojas de datos de este IC. Estas hojas de datos las puedes bajar del mensaje *#7* De este mismo tema.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------

